# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  El TC autoriza la desaladora de Torrevieja

## F. Lázaro

¿Qué más da? Si no se va a usar... otra más que criará telarañas




> http://blogdelagua.com/tematica/abas...medium=twitter
> 
> *La desaladora de Torrevieja, terminada hace meses y en fase de pruebas, puede construirse. Es lo que acaba de fallar el Tribunal Constitucional, en una resolución fechada el pasado 5 de diciembre y publicada ayer en el Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE), siete años después de que el Gobierno central –entonces presidido por el socialista José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero– plantease un conflicto de competencias contra la decisión de la Generalitat de parar las obras, adoptada en marzo de 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> Los tiempos judiciales del Alto Tribunal han provocado que su resolución, que sobre el papel habilita al Gobierno a continuar con las obras, llegue cuando la planta está ya terminada –pese a los numerosos retrasos que sufrió el proyecto, cuya finalización estaba prevista en un primer momento para 2008– y conectada con el mar. De hecho, fuentes de la sociedad estatal Acuamed, que promovió las obras, confirmaron ayer que la mayor desaladora de Europa ha finalizado «muy satisfactoriamente» las pruebas de bastidores, y que desde el pasado mes de octubre se está bombeando agua desalada al Embalse de La Pedrera, en fase de pruebas, a donde se ha enviado ya un hectómetro cúbico.
> 
> La resolución anulada por el Tribunal Constitucional se adoptó por la dirección general de Territorio y Vivienda de la Generalitat Valenciana el 21 de marzo de 2007, en pleno enfrentamiento entre el Consell y el Ejecutivo central por la política hídrica de la exministra Cristina Narbona. La paralización de las obras se adoptó en base a que la planta se estaba construyendo en una cuenca intracomunitaria, por lo que la competencia debía ser autonómica y no estatal.
> ...

----------

Varanya (10-ene-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Esto es tremendo.
Pusieron todo tipo de pegas para que el trasvase se perpetuara.
Si esa y las otras estuvieran funcionando a tiempo, el desastre del río más largo de la Península Ibérica se podría, en parte, haber amortiguado.

Lo gracioso es que ahora, una vez conseguido el objetivo y en cuanto vengan las sequías que tendrán que llegar, el Tajo irá seco del todo y ellos comenzarán a alabar las bondades de la desalación como si fuera un triunfo suyo.

Qué tristeza de país y qué tristeza ver como se ha utilizado a una población entera para objetivos políticos.


Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## HUESITO

Pongo en entredicho la información porque que yo sepa, la desaladora de Torrevieja no está ni terminada ni funcionando.
¿Enviando agua a la pedrera? ¿como? ¿a  pozales?.....
Tanto esa mole como la de San Pedro del Pinatar están parada y al 2-3 % de su capacidad.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *El agua llega al punto de vertido en La Pedrera, cerca de la urbanización Vistalagos, a través de un sistema de bombeo que parte desde la planta de Torrevieja incluido en el proyecto de la propia desalinizadora de más de 16 kilómetros*


http://www.diarioinformacion.com/veg...r/1425000.HTML
Otras, y eso que son parciales:
http://blogdelagua.com/tematica/abas...de-la-pedrera/
http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/05/...35_019399.HTML
http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...as/992284.HTML

Sin las trabas administrativas de todo tipo que ha tenido ya estaría aportando bastante más.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La desalinizadora de Torrevieja, la más grande de Europa, ha perdido los 55 millones de euros de fondos europeos porque no ha cumplido con los plazos previstos para estar operativa. Los ministerios de Hacienda y de Agricultura intentan ahora por todos los medios recuperar esas ayudas encajándolas en el actual programa operativo de la Comisión Europea que abarca hasta diciembre.
> 
> La planta está terminada, pero aún no suministra agua a sus potenciales compradores, la mayor parte de ellos de la Región de Murcia. La sociedad Aguas de las Cuencas Mediterráneas (Acuamed) ha destinado una inversión de 300 millones de euros, de los que 55 iban a cargo de los fondos europeos, que Bruselas no entregó al incumplirse los plazos. Si el Gobierno central no logra recuperarlos, los futuros usuarios tendrán que amortizar la totalidad de las obras, lo cual puede encarecer aún más el precio del agua.
> Un portavoz de Acuamed informó de que el retraso se ha producido «por causas ajenas» a la sociedad estatal. «Debido a las circunstancias que han rodeado el desarrollo de la obra no se ha podido cumplir con los plazos para la operatividad de esta planta contemplados en el reglamento europeo correspondiente al Programa Operativo 2002-2006. Por ello, Acuamed ya ha solicitado la inclusión de la ayuda europea para esta actuación en el Programa Operativo 2007-2013 que está pendiente de decisión por parte de la Comisión».
> Evitó entrar en polémica sobre los responsables de dicho retraso. El caso es que la planta debía estar funcionando en el año 2009 para disponer de aquella subvención. Las obras se iniciaron en febrero de 2007, y contaron desde el principio con los obstáculos que puso el Gobierno valenciano, que llegó a ordenar la paralización de los trabajos aduciendo motivos medioambientales.
> 
> Acuamed indicó que otros beneficiarios y organismos gestores también están pendientes de la decisión de Bruselas para recuperar ayudas de aquel periodo. Los 55 millones que iban destinados a Torrevieja los utilizó el Gobierno central para sufragar otras obras hidráulicas, algunas de ellas para mejorar los abastecimientos en la cuenca del Segura. De hecho, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente apremió a los organismos bajo su control para que ejecutaran más obras con el propósito de que España no perdiera aquellos fondos que no pudo aprovechar la desalinizadora. Los ministerios de Hacienda y de Agricultura están pendientes de la decisión que tomen ahora las autoridades comunitarias.
> 
> El Gobierno central ya estaba sobre aviso de que la Unión Europea podía reclamar la devolución de subvenciones destinadas a las plantas desalinizadoras por el retraso acumulado en la puesta en marcha, o que al menos no iba a entregar los fondos comprometidos, como ha ocurrido en Torrevieja.
> ...


http://www.laverdad.es/alicante/2015...ns_mchannel=TW
 He puesto aquí éste enlace porque es donde mejor se ven las jugarretas de los gobiernos regionales para entorpecer el desarrollo de éstas infraestructuras.
 Tiene narices, por no utilizar las expresiones de mi admirado y genuino Cañete, que ahora tengamos que perder el dinero e la UE por la tontada de poner todo tipo de pegas el gobierno valenciano para paralizar la obra. Que hasta hace poco ha estado parada en los tribunales hasta que el constitucional le ha dado vía libre. 
Es que tiene narices la cosa. ¿No se dará cuenta la población de la zona de que le están engañando y manipulando?

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

"Las obras se iniciaron en febrero de 2007, y contaron desde el principio con los obstáculos que puso el Gobierno valenciano, que llegó a ordenar la paralización de los trabajos aduciendo motivos medioambientales."


Y ahora qué? ahora pagamos todos los españoles por culpa de estos sinvergüenzas? 55 MILLONES DE EUROS!!!!!!!! y todo por motivos políticos, esto debería llevar a la carcel a unos cuantos, VIVA ESPAÑISTAN!!!!

----------


## Jonasino

> Los 55 millones que iban destinados a Torrevieja los utilizó el Gobierno central para sufragar otras obras hidráulicas, algunas de ellas para mejorar los abastecimientos en la cuenca del Segura. De hecho, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente apremió a los organismos bajo su control para que ejecutaran más obras con el propósito de que España no perdiera aquellos fondos que no pudo aprovechar la desalinizadora.


 (Diario La Verdad)
Año en que ocurrió ésto: 2009

----------


## No Registrado

> (Diario La Verdad)
> Año en que ocurrió ésto: 2009


Qué pasa que quieres decir que en el 2009 estaban los socialistas y entonces no es culpa de tu partido?
Es de risa el mensaje, ahora la culpa va a ser de que se gastaron esos 55 millones en obras del Segura, supongo que queires decir que la culpa es de los socialistas porque deberían haber dejado esos millones en una cuenta en previsión de que el gobierno de Valencia por motivos políticos parara la construcción y nos hiciera perder la subvención...

El problema de este pais es la cantidad de personas que siguen a su partido como si fuera su equipo de futbol, da igual lo que hagan que ellos les votan y le defienden y el otro partido es "más". Este es un claro ejemplo que ronda el ridículo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Qué pasa que quieres decir que en el 2009 estaban los socialistas y entonces no es culpa de tu partido?
> Es de risa el mensaje, ahora la culpa va a ser de que se gastaron esos 55 millones en obras del Segura, supongo que queires decir que la culpa es de los socialistas porque deberían haber dejado esos millones en una cuenta en previsión de que el gobierno de Valencia por motivos políticos parara la construcción y nos hiciera perder la subvención...
> 
> El problema de este pais es la cantidad de personas que siguen a su partido como si fuera su equipo de futbol, da igual lo que hagan que ellos les votan y le defienden y el otro partido es "más". Este es un claro ejemplo que ronda el ridículo.



No sabes cuanta razón tienes...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> No sabes cuanta razón tienes...
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Sin comentarios. Paso palabra

----------


## NoRegistrado

No hay problema, nosotros completaremos el rosco.




> Los regantes comprarán agua desalinizada de Torrevieja si se rebaja el precio a la mitad
> 
> El Sindicato Central de Regantes abre negociaciones con Acuamed para *reducir la tarifa a 20 céntimos* el metro cúbico


http://www.diarioinformacion.com/veg...a/1595587.HTML

 Esto ya se podía haber hecho hace años si el gobierno valenciano no hubiera impedido su puesta en marcha.

 Y de paso, se puede comprobar como la oferta de Aquamed no es de 0,80/m3 como aseguró Pablo Velasco, sino de *0,35-0,40/m3*, como dijimos. Menos de la mitad de lo que hubiera costado el trasvase del Ebro.
Un precio más que asequible.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------

